# security device missing error



## pbjb80 (Dec 30, 2001)

I have a new computer with windows xp. An embroidery software program that worked fine on 98 won't open and I get the "security device not found" error message. I have downloaded all the updates from the microsoft web site as well as a patch for the software program to make it compatible with xp without any luck. Also tried to run the program in the 98 compatibility mode but it won't open either. Unable to get tech support from the companies. Any suggestions greatly appreciated.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya and welcome

Can you tell us the name of the software? Also, are you online when this happens, as if you have a cable modem you're online all the time.

Regards

eddie


----------



## pbjb80 (Dec 30, 2001)

I don't have direct cable for internet access, just the old dial-up. The error happens all the time - on-line or off. What could cause the downloads to download missing files on xp when it does fine on 98? The program I get the security device error is Brother's PE-Design Ver4 embroidery program. Thanks.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay

You said that you have the latest updates, but have you got these ones?

http://www.brother.com/usa/hsm/software/hsm_soft_sft.html?Area=1

eddie


----------



## pbjb80 (Dec 30, 2001)

Yes, I downloaded and ran those updates from Brother but it did not work after that either. These 2 downloads were successful and they loaded appropriately. Don't know what else to do.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay

I found this:



> Q: What items come in the box with the full PE-Design version 4.0?
> A: The complete program comes with the PE-Design v. 4.0 on CD-ROM, instruction
> manual, Card Reader/writer Box B, 4 MB original card, interface cable, AC adapter
> and security device (dongle).
> ...


We can see if its working properly before doing this by going to the Control panel | system. Device Manager. Under Ports, look to see if there is a yellow ! you may need to expand the +

Also, whilst you're there, check to see if LPT1 is listed. if its there, rightclick and choose Properties. It will show if its enabled and working properly. If its disabled, we'll have to enable it. Lets just see if its enabled first.

Are you using a laptop, btw?

eddie


----------



## pbjb80 (Dec 30, 2001)

I followed your instructions: no yellows and the lpt port is enabled and working properly. I tried to use the troubleshouter while there but was afraid I might screw something up. I'm not using a laptop. My new xmas present is this hp pavilion 7966 which isn't doing me any good right now. Thanks for your interest and help. Didn't know where else to turn.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay

We'll see if you have it enabled in the BIOS. Shut down your PC. When you start it up again, keep tapping F2 or F$, or it may be F10, as it changes with different PC's.
Once you're in the BIOS, look for Ports and Drives. You may have to navigate round the BIOS, but it'll tell you how at the bottom of the main screen. 
Find the Parellel port, LPT1, and look to see if it says Bi-directional. If it does not, keep changing the value until it does. If you're uncertain up to this point, just stop when you find out what says next to the port and tell us. We can guide you through it.
Just Exit as it says how to. If you want, you can change the setting as I mentioned, but Save before exiting.

If you have any problems, let us know. It may be that as its a brand new PC, it hasn't been set up fully yet.

Regards

eddie


----------



## pbjb80 (Dec 30, 2001)

Ok, tried everything according to your directions. This is what I found:
Under parallel port: 378H / IRQ7 
Parallel Port Mode was set on ECP. Other options were 
ECP+EPP, Normal and Disable. Tried all settings but program still didn't work. There is no Bi-directional option listed or LPT1. Hope this makes sense to you.


----------



## pbjb80 (Dec 30, 2001)

Eddie:
Any other thoughts about this problem I am having?


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay

Sorry for the late reply. partying hard.

Now, IRQ7 is your LPT1, so thats ok. I wonder if you've somehow plugged it into serial port 2 instead. Thats on IRQ5. Can you see that IRQ, and if have you see if thats enabled or disabled?

Most PC's today don't have the second paralell port, so most devices may set to IRQ5.

Have you tried a different connection in the back of your PC, just to see? When you got the program, what was included in the box?

A dongle is one of these:

http://users.skynet.be/kristofnys/DonglePIC2.jpg










Regards

eddie


----------

